# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Aussies?



## imported_locus (Feb 2, 2003)

Any fellow Aussies out there?

If there are... is anyone interested in an aquascaper's forum with an Australian audience in mind? 

Included would be buy/sell/trade areas for each state...

The main purpose is to try and get a bit more of a community going down here, not to compete with the international forums.

Just a thought, if you're interested then let me know.


----------



## Joshua Hansen (Sep 20, 2005)

Yes I am a Aussie, live in Brisbane and the last few days I have develop an interest in aquascaping . I am trying to achieve the ideal landscape for my 400l 4*2*2 feet so the plants keep the nitrates down and the more hiding areas for the fish. I also find planted and rock landscapes visually pleasing. I love for more contacts with other aussies.


----------



## Miss Fishy (May 13, 2006)

Great idea!







I would definitely join. I'm particularly interested in Australian native plants, so it would be great to hear from others who like growing/aquascaping with them. The trading area would be great too.

From Alex.


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

hey locus, why does nothing come up when i hit the link to the ****akusa site? Is it just that the site is not up yet?


----------



## imported_buz2au (Aug 8, 2005)

yeah i'll be in it & I'm from Brisbane & i know Josh


----------



## jastormont (Apr 13, 2005)

Hi,

I would be intrested as well. I live in Brisbane as well and I am very keen and I also have a mate that might be as well.

I have a 6x2x2 planted tank and I am also setting up a new 3 Foot planted tank as well.


----------

